# Basswood - reliable nectar source?



## Illinois Bee (May 6, 2015)

According to the Wikipedia page, Northern American nectar sources for honey bees, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_American_nectar_sources_for_honey_bees Basswood "Produces a high volume of honey on a cycle of every five to eight years, with lower volume of nectar other years". Is this true? If the nectar supply is highly variable, is the tree worth planting?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Basswood is a fairly reliable source, you will have major flows every year. However, every five years or so you will have a mega flow in which you will collect almost double the average. I have a great stand of mixed deciduous timber behind my house that contains great numbers of Basswood and black locust. Between the two I have mega flows about every other to every 3rd year. Only once in the past 25 years have I had a bust year.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes, some years produce more nectar than others but at least as important is the weather during the bloom. A couple of hard, ill timed rains can spoil everything.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

here in upstate ny if we get 1 good flow every 3 yrs we are doing good. as jim says it is very dependent on the weather.


----------



## Munson (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes. The bees are freakish to watch when the basswood blooms. In our woods, it's easy to tell what they value more than anything else at any time of the year.


----------

